# OK Motors paint jobs



## Gruntilda (Nov 26, 2017)

The special paint jobs that OK Motors offers don't seem to change.  I have gotten the Woolrich red and black plaid one and the flowery one and they still offer the same same old same old.  Do they change weekly or something?


----------



## Bcat (Nov 26, 2017)

I believe the display ones change every day, but what you can actually get stays constant.


----------

